# Fischtöter



## Alex.k (9. September 2007)

Hallo diesen Fischtöter hab ich in der Mechatroniker Ausbildung gebaut. 
Gedauert hat es etwa ein Tag mit dem Bau + Lackieren + austrocknen. 

*Benötigte Utensilien: *

1x Rund- Messing 
1x Gewindestange 
1x Griffholz 

und dazu Transparenten Lack.

*Werkzeuge: *

Drehmaschine 
Metallsäge für Gewindestange

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/87/1wi9.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1210/2dr7.jpg

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/9207/3ww2.jpg


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Saubere Arbeit#6. respekt sieht ja mal richtig Profi mässig aus#6.


----------



## Alex.k (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Danke, diesen Fischtöter baute ich nach meinen Vorstellungen ohne zuwissen wie die im Laden aussehen, musste dan feststellen das es doch eine ähnlichkeit besteht.


----------



## Too_Hot (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

geht auch schneller...einjfach rundmateriel aussägen und entgraten ^^


----------



## Alex.k (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Too_Hot schrieb:


> geht auch schneller...einjfach rundmateriel aussägen und entgraten ^^



Es geht nicht um die Schnelligkeit beim Basteln.#6


----------



## esox_105 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

... warum so kompliziert? #c ... ein Hammerstiel tut´s doch auch ... :m


----------



## Alex.k (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ich weiss mein Fischtöter, ist Luxus unter den Fischtötern... 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

mein Fischtöter ist nur auf einer Seite richtig schwer. Dadurch kann er sehr kurz sein und paßt damit in meine Fliegenfischerweste, das war mir sehr wichtig. Also wenig Gewicht und minimale Größe, bei maximaler Effektivität


----------



## Gufi Angler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Mein fischtöter is von ner alten schaufel hinten der griff schön hart perfekt auch für welse gut geeignet =) habs schon getestet :q


----------



## Angler-Horsti (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

@ bondex: zeig mal deinen töter als Foto!  würd mich riesig interessieren


----------



## DaKeule (27. September 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

cooles teil danke mann


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

sieht echt schick aus, da ist mein selbstgeschnitzter Prügel aus Treibholz nen Witz gegen :m


----------



## Stokker (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ich habe ein kurzes Rohr ( ca. 24 cm ), das erledigt die Arbeit äusserst zuverlässig...


----------



## Effe (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kurzes Rohr ( ca. 24 cm ), das erledigt die Arbeit äusserst zuverlässig...


 
 möchtest Du jetzt von uns hören/lesen, dass Du keinen Kleinen hast??? Nix da! Du...du Boardferkel!!!

TaTüTaTA :vik:


----------



## slowhand (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kurzes Rohr ( ca. 24 cm ), das erledigt die Arbeit äusserst zuverlässig...



Na das freut mich aber! Und so bescheiden, also 24cm sind nicht gerade kurz, laß' Dir da mal bloß nix von Deiner Freundin einreden...


----------



## slowhand (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Und Beamter ist er auch noch, da hat es das Leben aber gut mit Dir gemeint...


----------



## Stokker (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Nur keinen Neid, Kollegen.
Wenn ich tatsächlich in *dieser* Richtung 24 cm hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich beim Film....
Aber da bleibe ich lieber auf dem Teppich...


----------



## Störangler-Olli (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

klasse super idee  werde ich mal nach bauen !!! =)


----------



## Soumi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischtöter*

rundholz(10-15cm),kupferrohr(3-5cm)und heisskleber.fertig ist die laube.


----------



## forellenfänger (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

ich hab auch son holzstiel, das tuts wirklich gut!


----------



## snookmaster89 (10. Dezember 2019)

Bin gerade über Google auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Das einfachste ist wirklich der Selbstbau, siehe hier https://angelmagazin.de/fischbetaeuber-fischtoeter-selber-bauen/


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Nicht schlecht,super Idee.


----------



## zandertex (10. Dezember 2019)

weshalb seh ich nix?


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> weshalb seh ich nix?


Ich meinte das von *snookmaster89 *


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutz mein multitool das sind knappe 500g und 22cm lang, aber das wichtigste ist: das hab ich sowieso immer am Gürtel. Das einzig wahre: Victorinox Supertool
Wo das nicht ausreicht gibts ne Rechte!

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## sevone (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutze ein hartes, 45cm langes Rundholz von 3cm Durchmesser. Das funktioniert hervorragend, selbst bei größeren Fischen.


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich schreib lieber nicht womit ich zuschlage.......


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich schreib lieber nicht womit ich zuschlage.......


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Dezember 2019)

Stokker schrieb:


> Wenn ich tatsächlich in *dieser* Richtung 24 cm hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich beim Film....


Wer so einen hat braucht nicht zur Stadt. Er kann auch auf dem Lande bleiben und sich damit die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich schreib lieber nicht womit ich zuschlage.......



Kalle, ich glaube, dir gehts wieder etwas besser.


----------

